# Fishermans Wharf Headboat Captain Harry Parsonsd Tog Heaven



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I took the Fishermans Wharf headboat out of Lewes, DE right next to anglers. It was Freakin awsome!!! more TOG than we knew what to do with!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

How big were the tog? Might be worth a trip. Love toggin'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

The smallest was 14.5" the rest were mostly 17-19.5"
The mates and captain are indredibly nice and helpful. The action was awsome. The guy next to me won the Boat pool with an 8.5lb tog. Everybody on the boat hit their limit of 3 tog (Delaware). Between my buddy and I we caught 12 nice sized fish.


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Awesome*

I'm taking Tuesday off next week and I'll be taking a headboat out. 

wheredemfish, can you give me the phone number for Fishermans Wharf headboats or a link to their website and how much does it cost?

Thanks


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report. That is a good 
boat and Capt Rick is a good guy.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wHEREDEMFISH - Thanks for the reply. If I could get a few other guys from Baltimore to share gas money I'd give it a shot. Not worth the drive alone with gas over $3.00 per gal. Makes me sick.:--|


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Catman, 

I know you already know this but If you
really feel the need for togging
and want to save the gas money than
the Fisherman's Wharf headboat is 
a good deal. You will save some money
on the drive since the 404 route is a lot
shorter and the price for an all day trip
is $65. That alone will cut out what you
would have paid on the extra fuel
expenses. Of course you can only 
keep 3 tog in DE right now and the 
average size of the fish will be a 
lot smaller due to the spots he 
fishes (DE Bay) The expense that really
kills me comes in the summer when all
the hotels want $120-$200 a night!
I have checked a few hotels to see when
they switch over and figure that I have
about 3 or 4 weeks of affordable lodging
left before it gets stupid...


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info Talapia...do you need to make reservations for Fisherman's Wharf headboat or just show up and hope for a good seat?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

keltik said:


> Thanks for the info Talapia...do you need to make reservations for Fisherman's Wharf headboat or just show up and hope for a good seat?


 Reservations are 
not required for the daily trips only the
special ones. I would always recommend
calling before I made that kind of a drive
though.

http://www.fishlewes.com/fishingreport.html


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks T. I've been fishing out of Lewes since the late 60's. Used to go out with Capt Dale Parsons on the original Thelma Dale. Back then a day trip was $12.00. These gas prices are really of a concern for me. I figure a day on the bay in my boat is going to cost about $120.00 - $150.00 for gas alone. Figure doing that 3 times a week and it really gets expensive. That's the main reason why I probably won't be making many trips to OC or Lewis this season.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Thanks T. I've been fishing out of Lewes since the late 60's. Used to go out with Capt Dale Parsons on the original Thelma Dale. Back then a day trip was $12.00. These gas prices are really of a concern for me. I figure a day on the bay in my boat is going to cost about $120.00 - $150.00 for gas alone. Figure doing that 3 times a week and it really gets expensive. That's the main reason why I probably won't be making many trips to OC or Lewis this season.


Yeah, I hear you on that. I just hope that
gas stays below $3.50 this summer.


----------

